# what kind of limit are you guys trying for this year??



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

So its kinda fun goin out and deciding before hand what limit you wanna shoot when your getting into a lot of birds..my favorite is the all widgeon limit, done that before.. my other is 6 greenheads and 1 drake pinny, done that a few times and the all drake gw teal limit. I think this year It would be cool to go for an all drake gadwall limit.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

All mature spoonies, all GW teal drakes, all Mallards.... but I'll probably only do the limit thing a few times.... I'm the only one in my family that really eats a lot of duck so it doesn't make sense for me to kill a bunch all the time.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

7 drake cans for me!





DiverFreak


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

diverfreak said:


> 7 drake cans for me!
> 
> I thought we could only shoot 1 canvasback this year!!! Am i right?]


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

diverfreak said:


> 7 drake cans for me!
> DiverFreak


Its 7 king eiders for me!

and 7 hen cans. They taste better! :mrgreen:


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> diverfreak said:
> 
> 
> > 7 drake cans for me!
> ...


Unless your going to Canada, the limit is 8


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

1 Harlequin Duck


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Fulvous Tree Duck


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

my first limit of any kind of duck, hopefully all drakes.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

i'v done the limit of drake mallards before thats a riot. but the one that stuck in my mind the most was the time i limited out on all drake greenwing teal, that year was awsome, by buddy and i both got our limits that day on all drake greenwings in 16 min.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

I am thinking three geese wearing those yellow things on there necks would be cool


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

hamernhonkers said:


> I am thinking three geese wearing those yellow things on there necks would be cool


go to sugarhouse park with a bag of stale bread and they'll follow you right into your truck. :lol: but those are sporting neck and ankle bling too.

7 woodies is my ideal limit but i haven't been able to do that in years. i'd settle for one woodie, a pinner, 1 cinn teal drake, 1 gwt drake, a greenhead, 1 storm widgeon and 1 harley, as long as i'm dreaming.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Been so long since I went duck huntin' am gonna have to look at pictures to remind me what they look like :mrgreen: I would settle for a couple drake mallards and pins


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> So its kinda fun goin out and deciding before hand what limit you wanna shoot when your getting into a lot of birds..my favorite is the all widgeon limit, done that before.. my other is 6 greenheads and 1 drake pinny, done that a few times and the all drake gw teal limit. I think this year It would be cool to go for an all drake gadwall limit.


I'd love to see the all drake Gadwall limit....You've picked the hardest of the ducks to decipher the drakes from the hens in flight.

As someone else posted, I'd just like to get a limit. Preferably a mix of Mallard & Gadwall, but I'm not gonna be picky. Maybe another limit of coot would be nice too......that was quite the feast that night.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Fulvous Tree Duck


teal, wigeon? geese.all are done.
+1

wigeons,mallards,Gadwalls,spooneys. all drakes. I have proubley already got my wigeon limit and they where drakes but can't rember right now.


----------

